# First rank in Shotokan



## rframe (May 1, 2012)

My kids and I passed our first rank test in Shotokan last night.  It was fun and the kids worked hard preparing the past few weeks.  I was very proud of them and they had a deep sense of accomplishment.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats to all of you on your promotions.  That first grading is always special.


----------



## ETinCYQX (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations! Always great to train with your kids.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats to you and your kids!


----------



## jezr74 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats, can you give me any tips what it's like to train with your kids? I've just moved to Boston and looking to train in shotokan, and noticed I would be training with my kids as well. So curious how it might effect training..

Thanks, J


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lma (May 2, 2012)

Nice. 
Its great to train with your family.  Awful to train your family lol. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rframe (May 2, 2012)

jtsm said:


> Congrats, can you give me any tips what it's like to train with your kids? I've just moved to Boston and looking to train in shotokan, and noticed I would be training with my kids as well. So curious how it might effect training..
> 
> Thanks, J



Thanks.  I love training with my kids and having that quality family time is the primary reason I'm involved.  Our school has many families involved so for most classes all ages and ranks are integrated and we all fit together pretty naturally.  For the most part, kids will rise to the level of respect and expectation given to them.  We have kids doing conditioning, bag work, mak work, kumite, and even judging and ref'ing.  We also make sure they are having fun and that helps everyone from taking themselves too seriously.

The hardest part I think is learning to find the right balance when training at home.  You want to encourage your kids by working with them, and keep them challenged, but dont push them too hard if this is just a hobby or they will burn out and/or resent you.  Several times per week we work on kihon and kata together.  Having a foam blocker bat and some kick shields at home makes this much more fun.  When working on kata with them, I only correct one thing at at time.  Maybe have them going thorugh heian shodan 3-4 times and really focusing on stances, then another time, really focusing on proper rising blocks and punches... that helps them know what they are supposed to be improving and how, rather than just running through the same motions a dozen times.

Spend at least as much time hitting shields, goofing around with sparring and wrestling, and just laughing as you do working more seriously on kihon and kata.

Always stop training on a positive note and always leave them wanting more.  If it's a burden and you're barking a lot of orders and corrections without a lot of positive reinforcement and encouragement about what they are doing right... they'll resent it.

I invite the kids to give me a critical review of my kata and video kumite (dad you're dropping your guard!)... they have eyes as good as anyone else and they can provide value, it also teaches them to think about what's good/bad in techniques.

Finally, find time to challege yourself separately from the time you work with the kids.  I do calisthenics, running, heavy bag work, and more intense kata on my own time when I feel the need to sweat hard.  This way I'm not putting too much pressure on the kids just to fill my own needs.

It's really a treat to be able to train with the kids, and great time to spend together and build character together.


----------



## kitkatninja (May 8, 2012)

Congrats on your pass grading


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations!  My father and I started training together when I was 5 years old, now he is a 6th dan and I am a 5th dan, we both own and operate our own schools.  It was one of the greatest things my father has ever done, with and for, me.


----------



## jezr74 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on your experiences, I'm looking forward to it.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ShudoMom (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations! My sons and I have been training in Shudokan for a little over 2 yrs. it's been a wonderful experience, I wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Buka (May 8, 2012)

Reading this just makes me feel so good. I hope you continue to enjoy the heck out of training with your kids.


----------

